# Brixham trawler.



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Wonder if anyone knows the whereabouts of the old "Boy Eric" BM ???
She was converted to a live aboard and lay at Newhaven for some time.
Anyone know if she is still around or been broken up? She had a Ruston engine started by a stewart turner. Her old fish hold made a fine lounge.


----------

